

Confessions of a bad teacher - rkda
http://www.salon.com/life/feature/2011/08/29/confessions_of_a_bad_teacher

======
beej71
I can't help but feel we're just doing it wrong in cases like this. Surely
there must be some way to refocus that same level of energy in a way that's
much more effective.

